# Lufftwaffe ID Help



## Sevan (Mar 3, 2020)

And any help with these greatly appreciated too!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2020)

First one, Gotha Go 242

Second one...Blohm und Voss Bv140 V-3 






#3 ... the helicopter missing the rotors is a Focke Acheglis FA223

#4 Dornier Do J "Wal"?

#5 Dornier Do 18

Last one Junkers Ju 352(?)


----------



## nsmekanik (Mar 3, 2020)

Last one is a JU 352

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sevan (Mar 3, 2020)

Amazing, thanks so much!


----------

